# Scripture that I can relate to



## bullethead (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## WaltL1 (Sep 1, 2020)

I dont remember reading that particular passage


----------



## bullethead (Sep 1, 2020)

WaltL1 said:


> I dont remember reading that particular passage


It's in the Patriots Bible


----------



## Spotlite (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## atlashunter (Nov 30, 2020)

Somebody didn’t get the memo.


----------

